# Mavic 729's pros and cons



## XJman07 (Apr 17, 2007)

Looking for pros and cons of the Mavic 729 rims from people that are running them. As well as what kinda hubs you are using with them. Whats working and whats not? Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Pros: Extremely strong, wide, look cool. 07's and newer are a few grams lighter

Cons: A tad on the heavy side, but strength makes up for it.

My friends got, Hadleys on his 729s, and his wheelset is bombproof and pretty light. Awsome rim, but for the same price you could get 721's and save some weight w/o loosing to much strength.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I'd rather go 823's, that way you can save more weight by going UST Tubeless. 823's are pretty strong as well.


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

im running older 729's on hadley hubs. i beat the heck out of these wheels and they just keep going!


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> Pros: Extremely strong, wide, look cool. 07's and newer are a few grams lighter
> 
> Cons: A tad on the heavy side, but strength makes up for it.
> 
> My friends got, Hadleys on his 729s, and his wheelset is bombproof and pretty light. Awsome rim, but for the same price you could get 721's and save some weight w/o loosing to much strength.


I have a set of 729s and a rear 721. Both are GREAT rims. As stated, the 721 would save some weight, but it is 8mm narrower. Depending on what tires you are using and what profile you like will help determine which would be better. With that said, lots of people are using the 721 with 2.5s (maybe larger) and not having issues.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pros: Extremely strong, big footprint, stiff, great looking and resistant to scratches. 
Cons: A BIT heavy. When I weighed my EX 729, it came close to 680 grams, but it's okay.

Nice rim


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

I run 721 on hope Pro II with a 2.5 tire no probs. Great strong and light rim.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*Mavic 729 and 823*

weigh the same when you include the screw in nipple holders. These rims have not changed in 10 years, They where called 321's back in the day. Then Mavic introduced more rims and called them 729s. They have changed colors over the past five years but the rim it self has not changed. My shops mavic rep confirmed this when I asked him last year. They are bomb proof rims which are worth every penny. They really only have three draw backs. They are a bit heavey, they are not tubeless and they cost a bunch. That said I only use 729 and 823s rims on my dh bikes. They are bomb prove and last for a while if you keep your spokes tight.


----------



## XJman07 (Apr 17, 2007)

Are the 729s really that much heavier than the 823s? The web site says only like 20gs but who knows. 

As for the UST I thought that all Mavic rims were all UST ready? I could be wrong I just thought that I read that somewhere.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

XJman07 said:


> Are the 729s really that much heavier than the 823s? The web site says only like 20gs but who knows.
> 
> As for the UST I thought that all Mavic rims were all UST ready? I could be wrong I just thought that I read that somewhere.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


Definitely wrong about the UST. Look at the rims... many of them have spoke holes on the inner wall. Like the 729 or 721 for instance...

20g. But then figure in the weight of rimstrips, tubes, etc.


----------



## XJman07 (Apr 17, 2007)

very true. What is the widest tire I could run on the 823s. I don't think that I would run anything bigger than a 2.7. Is that too wide for the 823s? or will it work?

thanks again


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

XJman07 said:


> very true. What is the widest tire I could run on the 823s. I don't think that I would run anything bigger than a 2.7. Is that too wide for the 823s? or will it work?
> 
> thanks again


i know people who run 2.8 tires on them. Don't worry about it.


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

XJman07 said:


> Are the 729s really that much heavier than the 823s? The web site says only like 20gs but who knows.
> 
> As for the UST I thought that all Mavic rims were all UST ready? I could be wrong I just thought that I read that somewhere.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


Actually, *the 823 is the heaviest rim that mavic makes at about 720g *(when you include the required FORE inserts) .

Mavic naming will tell you if it is ust or not. the first number designates the rim type. THe higher the #, the higher quality/more features the rim has. 7** is the best non-ust, 8** are ust rims. The second and third numbers give the rim width in mm.


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

yea the 823's are 724gr, where the 729 are like 676gr. I have both, weight both as just rim only. Both i would trust to be as strong in the same situation, but when u add in a rim strip for the 729, and the fact that u'll prolly hafta run more latex sealent (stans) to seal it since its not a UST rim design, the 729 weighs a scant amount more. 

Ok if your a weight weenie thats what matters to u, but really, the 823 is soooo much better in the long run. Its just as strong, and seats ANY tire in the tubeless setup so much better. theres no rim strip **** to worry about, no extra stans than what you actually need, and its just less to worry about. I dunno, spend the extra $10 or whatever it is to get the 823 and save yourself ALOT of time in the long run when it comes to changing tires and fixing flats. nuff said


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm running 729s with Hope Pro IIs (36 hole), nice setup. Super stiff and responsive, lighter than a 36 hole freeride/dh machine-built wheel like the Azo Outlaws.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

are the tyres easy to remove,and sorry for jacking but i am in the same dilema.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

They're as hard to get tires on as the Outlaws I had, but some excellent advice was given to me on NSMB about that and I'll share it here: get a bowl, put some warm water and dish soap in it (just a little soap), slosh it around. Then apply said soapy water to the tire bead and rim with a cloth or sponge while you are putting the tire on (I wait to do it until the last, hardest part) and you will get any tire on the rim with a minimum of trouble. Been using that method for a year and it works great!


----------



## BillyBob (Jan 29, 2004)

If you get the bead down into the groove of the rim you should have no problem getting tires on or off the Mavics (or any rim) with a single tire iron or even just your hands. Put the valve towards you and on the opposite side, press both thumbs down so the bead gets to the center channel of the rim. Maintaining the pressure, run your thumbs back along the bead towards you, so the bead is all the way in the groove for about 3/4 of the way around. If you do it correctly you'll end up with a nice slack edge you can pop right in or out. It works on every rim I have tried, including Rynolites which are notorious for this problem. The first time I tried it I couldn't believe how much easier it was.

Probably the only useful information I have ever gotten from MBA.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I run 729's laced to Chris King H/D hubs and 2.35 Kenda Nevs. and love them. A perfect all mountain wheelset especially for a heavier rider. A very stiff setup and well worth the coin.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

My only complaint is that when 729's crack (which is very easy) they become very brittle. The same thing with the 321's. Its a good thing they have 2 walls.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

i run a set which are currently laced to cannondale wind hubs (supposedly junk, but no problems yet) i got them for a killer deal and when i trash the hubs i'll be lacing them up to hopes or hadleys (probably the latter)
they're absolutely bombproof. have yet to even set them the slightest bit out of true...plus the look sick!
weight? pfft. i run hookworms on 'em, so clearly weight is not a concern. mounting up some 2.3 continental flows when they get here friday..

edit: also, so far the only tires i've mounted on it are the hookworms - they went on fairly easy, only had to use soap/water on the first one...i'll add another edit once i try with the continentals.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHGnaR said:


> i know people who run 2.8 tires on them. Don't worry about it.


like me......no problems at all for 4 years with the Michelin 2.8 (running tubeless)


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

I've had a set of 729s for two years now, the back has been through a couple hubs. Both are still running strong. Only have a small ding on the back, but that was from a pretty hard hit on a ledge with lower tire pressure when I was rocking these on my street bike. No probs so far for DH. If I ever had to replace these, I would probably go right back to the same rim (or 823s if I went tubeless). About the tire changing, I change between a 2.5 Intense FRO and a 2.5 Specialized Chunder by myself with metal tire levers, and I have no trouble.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

RYAN E said:


> My only complaint is that when 729's crack (which is very easy) they become very brittle. The same thing with the 321's. Its a good thing they have 2 walls.


Are you talking about cracks at the eyelets?


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

be350ka said:


> Are you talking about cracks at the eyelets?


Yes, cracks at the eyelets and at the weld.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

why is it when you mention tyre mounting everone seem's to think your a noob,i have been changing tyres for 20 years and know how to get a tyre of,but after putting a steel tyre lever through a dt 6.1 rim the 6.1 are getting scrapped and i want beter rims.

its all good in the comfort of your own home,garage or even workshop changing difficult tyres but i dont wanna muck about changing on the trail,i want a combo that is easy,or doable with out the need for a bottlejack.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't think you're a n00b, just trying to help...


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

my bad carbuncle not you.

more directed at billybob the 6.1 has no center section of which to speak of i think it only drops 3mm from the rim bead itself and even then thats a tight fit,the internal diamater on a whole is large even fitting the advantage tyres with kevlar bead needs heavy duty tyre levers,and yet on mtx i could get them on with my hands,and of with plastic tyre levers,but i also have no wish to run advantage tyres as you have to run them at high pressures as the sidewall is so thin it cant hold my weight at 35 psi.



i should of read the mtbr reviews,and saved myself some money and bought the mavic in the first place.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

That's what I'm going through with cranks: I had one thing in mind, let a buddy talk me out of that and into something else and had nothing but problems with option B. Now back to saving up for option A.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Uhhh they're heavy and they break if you ride them hard at all. Usually cracking at the eyelets or the welds and eventually just shattering the friggin rim. Never running those again


----------



## transition-rich (Feb 13, 2008)

slight hijack, but would a 721 with 2.35 minion and dh tube work? Last time i had 2.3 tyres I had bad experiences trying to squeeze a dh tube in there, but that was 3 years ago! Has anyone used this combo then?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It will work.

If it's a double ply 2.35 Minion skip he DH tube and slap a XC tube in there..


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Yup, If I'm using a heavy-duty tire casing I always use a standard tube, and the only trail flat I've had in several years was when a rusted bead blew out of a tire at Whistler (not the tube's fault). Saves some serious rotating weight!


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

I run 823's/ProII's with UST minions with no sealant and have never had a problem, great rims.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

derekr said:


> I run 823's/ProII's with UST minions with no sealant and have never had a problem, great rims.


Any idea about how much that setup weighs? I've got some Pro IIs on 819s that I love but I'm thinking of building up something a little tougher. I wonder if 823s would be overkill for me since I'm running 819s without any major problems.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hate to dig up an old thread but why start another when all info needed is in here. Except this question hasn't been asked. What is the smallest tire that you can run on a 729 rim. I'm running 2.35 now but would like to go smaller for weight savings if possible. Anyone know?


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Mavic says no

FEATURES
Maxtal
SUP
Traditional drilling
Double Eyelet
Tubetype
Disc

DIMENSIONS
ETRTO compatible size: 559 x 29
Recommended tyre widths: 2.30 to 3.00
Valve hole diameter: 8.5 mm
Recommended nipple length: 12 mm
Recommended rim tape: 571 x 18 x 0.6

AVAILABLE COLORS/VERSIONS
Black


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Mavic's recommendation is just that - a recommendation. I've seen 2.2s mounted on a P35, and the 729 is about that size. Only one way to find out for sure.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

daisycutter said:


> Mavic says no
> 
> FEATURES
> Maxtal
> ...


Makes sense when I special ordered them back in 08' they told me 2.35 was as small as I could go. Oh well they are a bombproof rim and have held up perfectly running 2.35's. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

